

Ask HN: What's the easiest way to create a social login for my website? - hrhMichael

I know that there is oauth.io but that hasn&#x27;t launched yet.Is there an quick easy way to impletement a social login for my website with Facebook and Twitter?
======
madisonmay
If you're working in Node, definitely check out rem.js @
[https://github.com/tcr/rem](https://github.com/tcr/rem)

------
iancarroll
Devise has a social integration plugin, I think it was called devise-social,
for Rails

